# Hugh Hefner: Spannende Doku über “Playboy”-Gründer



## beachkini (23 Juni 2012)

​
Hugh Hefner – wer diesen Namen hört und kennt, denkt sofort an den “Playboy“. Hefner war es, der das noch heute erfolgreiche Männermagazin gründete und mit Bildern nackter Frauen für Aufsehen sorgte. Mit einem Nacktbild von Marilyn Monroe begann Hugh Hefner die Gründung seines Imperiums, mittlerweile gibt es 28 internationale Ausgaben des “Playboy”. Mittlerweile zeigen sich auch zahlreiche prominente Frauen gerne nackt auf dem Cover des Magazins, ein eigenes “Playboy”-Shooting zu bekommen, gilt geradezu als Auszeichnung. Bis sich die Zeitschrift aber so etwablierte, war es ein langer Weg.

Zum 40. Geburtstag der deutschen “Playboy”-Ausgabe erscheint heute eine DVD über den Gründer Hugh Hefner, die zahlreiche Facetten des heute 86-Jährigen zeigt. Der Titel “Hugh Hefner – Playboy, Aktivist und Rebell” vermittelt einen ersten Eindruck vom Inhalt der preisgekrönten Dokumentation.

Sie zeigt Hefner als Verfechter der Meinungsfreiheit im Streit mit Regierung, Kirche und Feministinnen. Sie zeigt aber auch den Playboy Hugh Hefner, der mit vollbusigen Blondinen in der “Playboy-Mansion” lebt und sein Leben im Luxus genießt. “Hugh Hefner – Playboy, Aktivist und Rebell” zeichnet den Lebensweg des 1926 geborenen Amerikaners nach und ist laut “The Hollywood Reporter” ein “aufschlussreiches Porträt über die Freiheits-Kämpfe des Mannes in dem seidenen Pyjama”. Die Dokumentation wurde beim Internationalen Filmfest von Rhode Island 2012 als bester Dokumentarfilm ausgezeichnet. Die DVD ist ab heute erhältlich.

Trailer


----------



## Q (28 Juni 2012)

am lustigsten ist die FSK "0" Klassifizierung dabei  :thx:


----------

